# Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2011)

Pressemeldung

*“Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist​*






Schon lange keine Unbekannte mehr in der Szene: Barbara Kijewski, kurz Babs. Sie ist in Berlin geboren und wohnt seit Anfang 2010 in Köln. Fische begeistern die junge Frau seit Kindesbeinen an. Schon früh schaute sie sich mit ihrem Vater unzählige Dokumentationen über die Unterwasserwelt im Fernsehen an. Das Interesse an Fischen war damit geweckt. Sobald sie schwimmen konnte, machte sie sich auf die Suche nach den Schuppenträgern in ihrem Badesee und der Schritt hin zur Angelei war naheliegend. Seit dem ist sie Feuer und Flamme für das nach ihren Worten “tollste Hobby der Welt.” 

Sie bezeichnet sich als Allroundanglerin und liebt das Raubfisch-, Wels- und Karpfenangeln gleichermaßen, wobei sie für Zebco Europe zunächst hauptsächlich für die Marken Quantum Specialist und Rhino Black Cat aktiv sein wird. Ab und an schwingt sie indes auch schon mal die Fliegengerte. Urlaube sind für Babs stets Angelurlaube. So stehen in der nächsten Zeit viele Kurztrips zum Welsangeln an. Angeln ist für sie Abenteuer, Spannung und Natur zugleich. Zu ihren Hausgewässer zählt sie die Baggerseen rund um Köln und den Rhein. 

Frerk Petersen, Marketing Manager von Zebco Europe über Babs: “Wir haben uns sehr gefreut, als Babs kurz vor Weihnachten das erste mal zu Besuch kam um sich vorzustellen. Wir haben eine junge Frau kennengelernt, die sehr klare Ziele formulierte. Als Gerätepartner werden wir ihre zahlreichen Aktivitäten begleiten und sicher auch von ihren Erfahrungen im Bereich der Produkte und der Vermarktung profitieren.” 

Weitere Infos über Barbara Kijewski gibt es auch unter www.babs-angeln.de


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

http://www.youtube.com/user/BabsBiss


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Seele (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

gefällt mir


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

oha, schöner Anblick....ähh der Hecht. #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

Fein, ich mag Frauen die auch an der Rute zu gebrauchen sind.#6

Nee, Honey ist zu offensichtlich !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

ähh ? Professor !!
das war jetzt aber eindeutig zweideutig


----------



## Seele (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

Die Branche hat viel zu wenig Frauen, vor allem so hübsche Frauen. Das belebt das Ganze mal ein bischen.


----------



## Philla (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

schick |rolleyes


----------



## Klaus S. (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Hecht... #6
Ist er wegen den Stinkefüssen im Wasser drauf gegangen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*



seele schrieb:


> Die Branche hat viel zu wenig Frauen, vor allem so hübsche Frauen. Das belebt das Ganze mal ein bischen.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el-roberto (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

man achte auf ihrer homepage auf die big-game-fotos. da rückt irgendwie manchmal der fisch so weit in den hintergrund....weiß auch nicht warum....


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

ach ja stimmt, da sind ja tatsächlich auch Fische auf den Fotos. |bigeyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*



el-roberto schrieb:


> man achte auf ihrer homepage auf die big-game-fotos. da rückt irgendwie manchmal der fisch so weit in den hintergrund....weiß auch nicht warum....


 


Quantum will halt auch jüngere Angler als Kunden 
gewinnen.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

Ist docht gut wenn man seiner Frau/Freundin mal seine Angelrute in die Hand drücken kann, meine Freundin ist war letzten Sommer auch öfters mal dabei und sie hatte immer Spaß als sie dabei war.
Finde es gibt auch zu wenig Frauen in der Branche, ist ja kein reiner Männersport.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*



			
				PikeHunter_Fabi;3249185[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ist docht gut wenn man seiner Frau/Freundin mal seine Rute in die Hand drücken kann,*[/COLOR] meine Freundin ist war letzten Sommer auch öfters mal dabei und* sie hatte immer Spaß als sie dabei war*.
> Finde es gibt auch zu wenig Frauen in der Branche, ist ja kein reiner Männersport.
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 



*Taaatüüüüütataaaaaa !!!!!!!*

Honeyball,wo bist du????



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> *Ist docht gut wenn man seiner Frau/Freundin mal seine Rute in die Hand drücken kann, meine Freundin ist war letzten Sommer auch öfters mal dabei und sie hatte immer Spaß als sie dabei war.*



So:m:m:m


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> ach ja stimmt, da sind ja tatsächlich auch Fische auf den Fotos. |bigeyes



Fische? Waren da auch Fische? |bigeyes #c


----------



## prignitz_angler (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal eine die gut auschaut , nicht was man sonst so sieht am Wasser hier in der Gegend :q:q:q


----------



## ali-angler (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

ich glaub da kann jeder Dietmar und Ulli einpacken, die Angelbranche hat ein neuen Star. Find ich Top, nicht nur weil sie hübsch ist, sondern weil es echt zu wenig Frauen in dem Bereich gibt. Das desensibilisiert und schafft mehr Verständnis bei unseren nicht-angelnden-Frauen


----------



## Honeyball (1. März 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> meine Freundin ist war letzten Sommer auch öfters mal dabei und sie hatte immer Spaß als sie dabei war.



....und da haben wir ihn mal wieder!!!


----------



## Honeyball (1. März 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

Gibts da eigentlich auch Fotos ohne diese blöden Fische im Weg????:g


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

Was heißt hier mal wieder??? Ich glaub ich hab EINMAL geferkelt, was kann ich dafür das ihr alles so falsch versteht...?? Versaut denkendes Volk ist hier unterwegs


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

Wenigstens hast den Teil mit der Rute weggelassen


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. März 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> *Wenigstens hast den Teil mit der Rute weggelassen*


 


Vermutlich war das *"Teil"* zu kurz.|peinlich


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

Nenene, schon wieder Gerüchte verbreiten


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. März 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Nenene, schon wieder Gerüchte verbreiten


 


Dann leg Beweise auf den Tisch.#y


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## cafabu (3. März 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*

Wenn meine Frau das sieht, darf ich nicht mehr angeln gehen. #q
Alles was mir sonst noch einfällt würde die Ferkelfahndung hinzuziehen.:k
Gruß Carsten


----------



## DJTMichel (3. März 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Quantum will halt auch jüngere Angler als Kunden
> gewinnen.|supergri
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jürgen,

"und alte Säcke" möchte ich mit einem Augenzwinkern hinzufügen. Das muß nicht negativ gemeint sein, wenn die junge Dame alle ihre Fische selbst fängt - was wir uns doch alle wünschen.


----------



## Honeyball (3. März 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: “Babs” verstärkt Quantum Specialist*



cafabu schrieb:


> ...Alles was mir sonst noch einfällt würde die Ferkelfahndung hinzuziehen.:k
> Gruß Carsten



mach doch, mach doch :vik: :q:q:q


----------

